# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مهلت ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95 تمدید شد .

## lily7

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش  آموزش کشور از تمدید مهلت ثبت نام کنکور سراسری سال ۹۵ خبر داد و گفت: این  مهلت تا ساعت ۲۴ روز شنبه اول اسفند ۹۴ تمدید شد . حسین توکلی در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر  گفت: به منظور فراهم آوردن تسهیلات لازم برای آن دسته از داوطلبان آزمون  سراسری سال ۹۵ که تاکنون برای ثبت نام اقدام نکرده‌اند، مهلت ثبت نام برای  شرکت در آزمون تا ساعت ۲۴ روز شنبه اول اسفند ۹۴ تمدید می شود.وی ادامه داد: تا ساعت ۱۲ امروز  چهارشنبه ۲۸ بهمن تعداد ۶۷۳ هزار و ۶۸۳ داوطلب به منظور شرکت در آزمون  سراسری سال ۹۵ ثبت نام کرده اند.مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش  کشور افزود: به تمام متقاضیانی که تا کنون نسبت به ثبت نام برای شرکت در در  آزمون سراسری سال ۹۵ اقدام نکرده اند، اکیدا توصیه می شود در این مهلت  تمدید شده با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش آموزش به نشانی sanjesh.org و مطالعه دقیق دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام و اطلاعیه های مربوط، در صورت واجد شرایط بودن نسبت به تکمیل تقاضا نامه اینترنتی اقدام کنند.وی ادامه داد: ضمنا آن دسته از  داوطلبانی که قلا ثبت نام کرده اند، می‌توانند  در صورت تمایل دراین مهلت  نسبت به مشاهده و ویرایش اطلاعات ثبت نامی خود اقدام کنند.
منبع:خبرگزاری مهر

----------


## Dj.ALI

اوکی پس با خیال راحت همون شنبه ی هفته ی دیگه ثبت نام میکنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## lily7

up

----------


## atena.kh

تاالان تجربی هاچندنفرشدن؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## kaftar

زیادی کم نیست یا من اشتباه میکنم  :Yahoo (21):

----------

